# Airmiles/Ferries



## doey (May 11, 2008)

Hi guys. I have just received a letter from airmiles,stating that i will lose my 2620 miles unless i ad to them or use them.
As we are looking to use them for a ferry crossing to France or even the Isle White, has anyone out there used airmiles recently, if so how far can you get with 2620 miles.

Regards Doey.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I personally will never use Air Miles again.

They charged me £138 and used up all my 3,600 miles to book a 'free' return ferry crossing with Brittany Ferries.

Now when I ask to charge the return date Air Miles want an extra £80 in admin fees.!!!!!

Stuff em as it's almost as cheap to book a new one way crossing. They certainly know how to deter customers.

Ray.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I used airmiles for a return Dover to Calais with P&O. Can't remember how many miles it was but think it was about 1800 miles (couple of years ago). My airmiles were coming to the end of "life" so I just changed one £2.50 Tesco voucher into airmiles to keep them valid for another 2 years!

Denise


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Airmiles*

Hi

The text below is an extract from an old thread. The original post was one of my number crunchers...

The text in bold below is from 2009 and so you may need to check with Airmiles for the updated offer etc.

*If you have 1000 Airmiles, those 1000 miles are worth £60 off a travel product. So for example, a P&O ferry crossing costing £120 would require 2000 Airmiles. *.

I will add that I felt Airmiles to be poor in comparison to other "loyalty type schemes" and as such, I sold my Airmiles on Ebay! (Look on Ebay for present market rates etc - you then merge your account with the buyer - it was easy enough)

Russell


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Russell.
But my bitch is the extortionate £80 ad-min fee just to change a date.
BF says I must do this with Air Miles and Air Miles say it's BF's fee.

So hardly any encouragement to stay with Air Miles. They are history as far as I am concerned.

Ray.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Airmiles*

Hi

I sold just over 400 Airmiles on Ebay and from memory I got about £30 for them.

Russell


----------

